# Fruitfully smokey polka dotty! <-- My first FOTD! PICTURE HEAVY!



## CaitlinRH7 (Sep 17, 2007)

Polka Dots! I am a makeup artist for MAC and I'm also the theme day specialist, so I came up with this combination using some limited life colors that are just kinda sitting around not being bought up, so we utilize them in our themes and people get to see how pretty they really are ON!!!

Face:
NC30 Studio Fix Fluid w/ 190 brush
Medium Studio Finish Concealer Palette w/ 194 brush
C3 Studio Fix Powder
Bronze Bronzer w/ 129 brush
Pink Swoon & Well Dressed blushes w/ 129 brush
Belightful Iridescent Pressed Powder w/ 129 brush

Brows:
Studio Finish concealer in NW15 all in brow area w/ 217 brush
Browning brow shader w/ 208 brush

Eyes:
Painterly Paint Pot w/ 239 brush
Nylon e/s w/ 239 brush<--brow highlight
Samoa Silk & Off The Radar Pigment in crease buffed up w/ 224 brush
Floral Fantasy in inner & outer lid into crease w/ 217 brush
Smoke Signal Pigment in inner & outer lid into crease w/ 219 brush
Carbon e/s in inner & outer lid into crease w/ 219 brush
Blacktrack fluidline w/ 209 brush
#2 lashes w/ Prep + Prime lash & Zoomlash

































I LOVED this look, and I hope you girls (and boys) do too!


----------



## entipy (Sep 17, 2007)

VERY cute!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I looove your eyes.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 17, 2007)

very fun look!! I like your blending of smoke signal piggie


----------



## melliquor (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome.  You look beautiful.  I love your eyebrows.


----------



## iheartangE (Sep 17, 2007)

Your eyes are amaaaazing!  You're so talented!  LOVE IT!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 17, 2007)

Very cool!  You look great!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 17, 2007)

Love the eyes!!


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 17, 2007)

this is awesome!! i love it


----------



## paramourlace (Sep 17, 2007)

it must be fun being the theme day specialist!


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 17, 2007)

You should do a tutorial for the eye makeup, it's outstanding I love it!


----------



## PomPoko (Sep 17, 2007)

oh man, I love the eye makeup! your colour choices and blending are brilliant!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 17, 2007)

This is soooo cool! I love your eyes too, they're gorgeous!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 17, 2007)

very cute.. the colors on ur lid is nicely blended


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 17, 2007)

i love the colors you used on your eyes! the blending is awesome!


----------



## CaitlinRH7 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you gorgeous girls! It's so nice to be able to share a talent I have with people who truly appreciate it. I never could sing, dance, play an instrument, but was always good with makeup. 

You all are too sweet. REALLY!!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 17, 2007)

*~*I like!!!! Very unique!!!*~*


----------



## n_c (Sep 17, 2007)

Its beautiful, especially ur e/s application.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 17, 2007)

That's fantastic...


----------



## nunu (Sep 17, 2007)

very creative, love it!!


----------



## Nicolah (Sep 17, 2007)

I love your eyes!


----------



## gazza (Sep 17, 2007)

uuuh! i love the colours you used and the way you blend them! awesome!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Sep 17, 2007)

awesome! i love your eyes, they are blended soooooo flawlessly!


----------



## BlueRose (Sep 17, 2007)

wow fab blending,and colors *Tutorial pleeeeeease *


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 17, 2007)

I love the whole eye look, and the dots are so much fun!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am 100% impressed!!!!

You are beautiful chicky & your blending skills are to die for... AWESOME fotd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please... keep up the posts!!!!


----------



## lipshock (Sep 17, 2007)

This is so pretty!  I love it.


----------



## chako012 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cute look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blending is immaculate!


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cute dots, love the eyes....


----------



## frocher (Sep 18, 2007)

Your eyes are so perfectly done.


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 18, 2007)

Lid colors are pretty!!! You have skills!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 18, 2007)

How cool!!!


----------



## talk2mesun (Sep 18, 2007)

i definitely love it too, doll! the eyes are so sultry and the polka dots are cute as heck! i look forward to more looks from you!!!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 18, 2007)

I love the eyes! Awesome!


----------



## Jayne (Sep 18, 2007)

amazing blending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pretty combo too !


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lovely color combo and awesome blending!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Sep 18, 2007)

love love your eyes!


----------



## bluebird08 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Really cool!*


----------



## Katura (Sep 18, 2007)

Love the theme idea...can I steal it??? haha, you're gorgeous girl!


----------



## Jot (Sep 18, 2007)

this is awsome!


----------



## squirlymoo (Sep 18, 2007)

You are hot and this look is fantastic. End of story.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 19, 2007)

feck...! your blending is fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## daffie (Sep 19, 2007)

Your eyes are flawless!


----------



## milamonster (Sep 19, 2007)

this is great! i love it


----------



## amethystangel (Sep 19, 2007)

I love the colours you used for the eyes, very pretty!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Sep 19, 2007)

eyes are beautiful


----------



## MACisME (Sep 19, 2007)

love it!!!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 20, 2007)

Great Eyes, what's up with the spots...lol still sexy though!


----------



## slvrlips (Dec 20, 2007)

Can I say tutorial? Wow your skills are amazing 
Very pretty


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Dec 20, 2007)

this is soooo pretty! do you think you could make a tutorial even if it's just for the eyeshadow?


----------



## bjorne_again (Jan 28, 2008)

you should post more! you are an amazing blender!!! great colours, placement and blending, my word!


----------



## Amaranth (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm planning on stealing your eyeshadow combo haha. Your blending is amazing, looks great!!


----------



## Pei (Jan 28, 2008)

Your eye make-up is so beautiful done.
The spots are cute =)


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Jan 28, 2008)

love your eye work! tutorial please!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 28, 2008)

you blending is da shiznit


----------



## star1692 (Jan 29, 2008)

I want a makeover from you girl!!


----------



## User67 (Jan 30, 2008)

You are soooo talented! From one MAC MA to another ; )


----------



## Renee (Jan 31, 2008)

love it! Tutorial please! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 31, 2008)

great blendinG!!!!


----------



## ilovecheese (Jan 31, 2008)

loooooooove the eyes! can we please have a tut?


----------



## Fofa (Jan 31, 2008)

Your EM is just perfect !!!
If only I could do the same on me !!! Erfffff


----------



## tiffdultimate (Jan 31, 2008)

Amazing look. Love the blending.


----------



## ANNAeye (Jan 31, 2008)

i love the look you did with your eyes!


----------



## mistella (Feb 1, 2008)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## stregadelmare (Feb 1, 2008)

Like everyone else, I agree the blending is amazing.  A tutorial would be fantastic!


----------

